# Any XC's - North East



## MagicMelon (18 March 2013)

Although I said I wouldnt event my new horse (a showjumper), I'm already getting the need for my adrenaline rush!  Anyone know of any XC events coming up?  Not BE yet, no idea what the horse will think of it!  Aberdeenshire area.


----------



## spookypony (18 March 2013)

Aberdeenshire PC Hunter Pace at Dunecht, 28 April.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 March 2013)

Findon RC have one on 13th April  at Corrachree, Tarland near Aboyne
http://www.findonrc.com/Schedules/Hunter Pace 2013.pdf

Have fence judged before for it, its a nice event.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 March 2013)

Thanks - will aim for Corrachree one.  Fraid I dont do Dunecht - its way too twisty and the grounds not great, especially on a 17.1hh WB who is known for being strong showjumping, no idea what he'll be like on the XC course but would rather there's plenty of space and not so many trees to hit! 

Anyone know if there's anything on at Knock?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 March 2013)

Here's some more info on the Corrachree course which might be useful for prep. 

http://www.corrachree.co.uk/the-cross-country-course.html

The course is only used for a few events and hirers and sheep are on it the rest of the year so it isnt hammered. It has been soggy here like everywhere  but it is good old turf. (I'm just over the hill from it!). Also there are all heights of fence so I'm sure there will be something to suit the glamorous show jumper )))


----------



## Daytona (19 March 2013)

13th April at knock

http://www.strathislariding.co.uk/Diary.htm

Quite a few things at Brechin

http://www.bcequestrian.com/Events/...OfEvents/tabid/73/language/en-GB/Default.aspx


I'm the same no way would I allow my horse on dunetch XC the ground is dangerous, full of rabbit holes , can't believe they still hold things there tbh.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 March 2013)

Ludoctro said:



			I'm the same no way would I allow my horse on dunetch XC the ground is dangerous, full of rabbit holes , can't believe they still hold things there tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Such a shame too because its my closest venue!  I took my last horse there a few years ago who was an established eventer, it totally confused him that he couldn't gallop the whole course and keep a rhythm! Its the sort of course you have to trot some bits of it, especially one bit up a path (after the water) where its a dipped, narrow path across heather if you know what I mean. Used to be ok with hardy pony club ponies...!

We really need more XC courses up here, just not enough anymore   Do Philorth not hold anything any more?


----------



## Britestar (19 March 2013)

Brc have as hunter pace at Philorth in May. Check their website.


----------



## khalswitz (19 March 2013)

Yeah, so many of the old cross country courses up here have closed in the last few years. Such a shame. And many of the ones that run hunter paces dont run ODEs any more... I hear Corrachree isn't running this year either?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 March 2013)

khalswitz said:



			Yeah, so many of the old cross country courses up here have closed in the last few years. Such a shame. And many of the ones that run hunter paces dont run ODEs any more... I hear Corrachree isn't running this year either?
		
Click to expand...

Yes its just the riding club hunter pace, pony club camp etc. 

The last in house organised ODE was last year, but that's really only stopped because David and Anne are getting on and it is a awful lot of work. However the venue is available for hire so if any club etc wanted to organise one and do the work I'm sure they would consider it. And the facilities are available to hire at other times too.


----------



## spookypony (19 March 2013)

Is Tahuna running anything?


----------



## spookypony (19 March 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			Its the sort of course you have to trot some bits of it, especially one bit up a path (after the water) where its a dipped, narrow path across heather if you know what I mean. Used to be ok with hardy pony club ponies...!
		
Click to expand...

I think I know the bit you mean...on my pony's one and only time XC, we got lost about there, and ended up on someone's driveway being barked at by a dog, before finally finding our way back to the finish...


----------



## Britestar (19 March 2013)

Buchan RC doing a mini ode as well  as Hunter pace. One of the reasons there is a lack of ode's is no one is willing too help any more.  Even a mini ode needs nearly 40 helpers to run it.  That's a lot of phone calls to get them! !


----------



## Daytona (19 March 2013)

Last time as I was tahuna and philorth the jumps were not in the best state, ground at tahuna was again covered with rabbits holes, maybe in fussy but I'd not take my boy to either 

Knock is in super condition though.  Brechin and corr also pretty good.


----------



## khalswitz (20 March 2013)

From what I heard Tahuna had decided course maintenance was too expensive, and aren't hiring out any more. However, I don't know that for a fact, just heard that.

Shame about Corrachree, hopefully one of the RCs will step up and run a ODE there. It's such a great course for starting out eventing - there's a lack of that up here now, unless it's kids in Pony Club or you're up to BE stuff. Although even with BE there's a lack of events up this way... especially with Brechin not running this year!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 March 2013)

As an alternative some might be interested to know there is (date tbc for 2013) an annual SERC endurance ride on Tahuna beach followed by BBQ. 

Details here
http://www.serc-grampian.org.uk/Tahuna.htm


----------

